# New 550xp mark II



## hqv (Jan 17, 2019)

Here is stream from presentation live.



Cylinder volume: 50.1 cm3
Power: 3.0 kW
Weight without cutting equipment: 5.3 kg (5.5 kg for XPG)
Chain speed @ 133%: 26.1 m / s.

X-Torq
AT like in 572xp so new generation


----------



## foeke (Jan 17, 2019)

Bit more power, bit more weight. Bit industrial looking design. The proof of the pudding is in the eating.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G955F met Tapatalk


----------



## cus_deluxe (Jan 17, 2019)

Love the new air filter!


----------



## Andyshine77 (Jan 17, 2019)

Sure looks like a step in the right direction.


----------



## Eskimo (Jan 17, 2019)

More information here: http://www.husqvarnagroup.com/en/new_generation_50cc_chainsaws_husqvarna.

I note that the 545 Mark II gets a bump in power, and is also offered in a heated "G" version.


----------



## hqv (Jan 17, 2019)




----------



## Stonesforbrains (Jan 17, 2019)

Wonder why they used a dry lumber fake tree instead of making the test video with a real green tree in the woods? Really weird video, seeing a guy running a saw with full PPE in a parking lot or truck offloading lot. I guess it’s all how you want to stage the promo video. Seems really odd.


----------



## r black (Jan 17, 2019)

very nice


----------



## Andyshine77 (Jan 17, 2019)

Stonesforbrains said:


> Wonder why they used a dry lumber fake tree instead of making the test video with a real green tree in the woods? Really weird video, seeing a guy running a saw with full PPE in a parking lot or truck offloading lot. I guess it’s all how you want to stage the promo video. Seems really odd.


It's set up similar to the Timber sport competitions they have in Europe.


----------



## Stonesforbrains (Jan 17, 2019)

That explains it, enough said.

Thank you


----------



## sunfish (Jan 17, 2019)

I like it.


----------



## ammoaddict (Jan 17, 2019)

Are they going to keep making the 550xp and the Mark 2 or is it going to replace it. For me, the current 550, at almost a pound lighter would better suit my needs.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyshine77 (Jan 17, 2019)

ammoaddict said:


> Are they going to keep making the 550xp and the Mark 2 or is it going to replace it. For me, the current 550, at almost a pound lighter would better suit my needs.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


The original 550 is being replaced with the Mark II. The same thing is being done with the 562.

I'm not crazy about the weight gain either, but certain aspects of the original design gave a lot of people, a lot of grief. Although much of that was just quality control problems, a new design won't fix QC issues. If the added weight gain translates into greatly increase durability, most will be okay with the weight gain. The issue is competition is tight and the Stihl 261 has been a durable saw, yet the version 2 is a little lighter than the first version of the 550. I think the saw will sell well nevertheless.


----------



## MountainHigh (Jan 17, 2019)

New 550xp @ 5.3 kg / 11.69 lbs 
Heavier than the 261 c-m @ 4.9kg / 10.8 lbs

And the new 550xp is now only about a pound lighter than my 562xp.
Might as well throw a 16" bar on my 562xp for the small stuff.

Looks like some nice improvements, but Stihl now has the edge in weight - unless I'm missing something - Husky seems to have given up the lightweight advantage not only in this 50cc saw, but also in the new Stihl 462 cm at 70cc's weighing in only slightly more than the Husky 562xp 60cc saw. What`s up Husky? Wondering if the 562xp will be heavier also - if so, might as well buy a 70cc 462 c-m, pricey, but another 10cc`s more grunt for near the same weight.

-


----------



## Allar (Jan 18, 2019)

So this shows that they messed up with the 550xp and 545, or else they wouldn't make a completely new saw to replace them.


----------



## Husky Man (Jan 18, 2019)

Allar said:


> So this shows that they messed up with the 550xp and 545, or else they wouldn't make a completely new saw to replace them.




Not necessarily, all too often change is made simply for the sake of change


Doug


----------



## Andyshine77 (Jan 18, 2019)

Allar said:


> So this shows that they messed up with the 550xp and 545, or else they wouldn't make a completely new saw to replace them.


IMHO the 550, 545, 550 and 562 were not thoroughly tested designs that were rushed out the door. Something internally also occurred within Husqvarna to cause such a decline in quality control, and at a very critical time too. I personally consider them all failures. This is not to say they haven't paved the way for the new models, and when running right they're actually super nice saws to run.


----------



## ammoaddict (Jan 18, 2019)

MountainHigh said:


> New 550xp @ 5.3 kg / 11.69 lbs
> Heavier than the 261 c-m @ 4.9kg / 10.8 lbs
> 
> And the new 550xp is now only about a pound lighter than my 562xp.
> ...


I totally agree.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## SmellyPirateHooker (Jan 18, 2019)

hqv said:


>



It's a screamer! Really digging that filter setup


----------



## MountainHigh (Jan 18, 2019)

SNIP ...>

_*"Improvements for endurance *

For the purpose of endurance in tough conditions, the cooling capacity of the Husqvarna 550 XP® Mark II and Husqvarna 545 Mark II has been improved by 13 %, compared to the previous generation of 50cc chainsaws from Husqvarna. This is made possible by three key improvements: 1) an optimized airflow, *[I cut the hole in the case on my 562]* 2) the addition of more cooling fins in critical areas that contribute to more effective cylinder heat dissipation,*[Guessing this is where some more weight is coming in]* 3) an insulating heat shield, specifically developed for the new chainsaws, which provide sealing against the cylinder area and minimizes heat leakage. *[an aluminum tape firewall works on my 562]* This helps keep the carburetor compartment cool to improve startability in hot conditions. In addition, a completely new muffler keeps temperatures down *[I just drilled more holes in my 562 muffler and that works]*.

For further endurance, the 50cc chainsaws have a new air filter design *[this looks good].* The new design comes from the combination of a redesigned air filter with higher capacity and improved sealing and an upgrade of the Air Injection™. This, in turn means the saws are equipped with a new optimized version of AutoTune™, Husqvarna’s ignition module software and carburetor calibration."_

<... END SNIP

I couldn't hear/see the video at the top of this page very well, so without all the finer details on this "new build", it doesn't look all that much different to me, so far. The "Endurance improvements" are mostly cosmetic except for the extra cooling fins and "optimized autotune".

*Updat*e >I cranked volume on video up to max and heard:

- New Crankshaft
- New Piston
- Improved Air Filtration
- Re-worked air nozzle?
- Cooling air channel through crankcase
- "Reduced temperature will make the product more durable"
- Cylinder Base gasket redesign to reduce heat transfer
- Ceramic sleeves embedded in crankcase
- increased power output
- longer lasting external cosmetics
- main bearings update
- crank and cylinder updates
- new carb
- increased sprocket size
- optimized bar
- more torque
- power increase
- 30% faster acceleration than original 550xp 
- 14% longer run time - improved fuel efficiency
*(I'll stay a little skeptical on some of these stats for now)*

They've obviously heard loud and clear about the past issues and are addressing them. Hot starts, reliability, bog issues etc. Their marketing is definitely focused on re-building confidence. Also claiming best in class, and it will help you make $money  

New weight of the 550xp seems to be similar to Dolmar 5105 / 50cc @5.4 kg (11.9 lbs) 

My guess is the new 550xp MK II is going to have to noticeably outperform the old model, and feel closer to my 562xp, or they will lose out to the lighter 2nd gen 261 c-m


.


----------



## Deleted member 110241 (Jan 18, 2019)

Seems like none of the starter cover screws are directly behind the bar, you know like they've always been a bit hard to get to, not sure I like that! #bringbacktheoldsaws



Just kidding, I like it but wonder why they continue with autotune instead of going for fuel injection?


----------



## ammoaddict (Jan 18, 2019)

I have always been a fan of Husqvarna saws. I still have the first one I bought in 1985. I have wanted a 550xp since they came out but have never been able to fit it in my budget. I was impressed by their speed, power and light weight. The mark 2 may be a better, more powerful saw but the added weight makes me not want one. I would buy the Stihl instead.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## MountainHigh (Jan 18, 2019)

ammoaddict said:


> I have always been a fan of Husqvarna saws. I still have the first one I bought in 1985. I have wanted a 550xp since they came out but have never been able to fit it in my budget. I was impressed by their speed, power and light weight. The mark 2 may be a better, more powerful saw but the added weight makes me not want one. I would buy the Stihl instead.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk




Ya, I've also been on the edge and was considering getting a new 550xp this spring (also want a 462 c-m but could buy 2 550's for that hefty price).

I will be interested to hear/see how great this new version is but with it being so close in weight to my 562xp, I may also go with a 261 cm instead. I've used a buddies new version 261 cm and it felt light and nimble and cut pretty well, but it definitely didn't have the balls of the 562xp nor should it have had. Will be interested to see how this new saw measures up and if it comes much closer to the 562xp.


----------



## sunfish (Jan 19, 2019)

I will not speculate & judge a saw before I handle one.


----------



## BangBang77 (Jan 19, 2019)

I run all Stihls with a Dolmar or two thrown in the mix so I hit the diversity quota.

I will have to say the V1 550 and 562 are outstanding cutters, albeit with hot start issues. If Husqvarna solved that alone with the V2s then I may pick one up. The rest of my family runs mostly Hooskies and give me hell for my creamsicles...

I may have to have to take a dip on the darkside.


----------



## r black (Jan 19, 2019)

sunfish said:


> I will not speculate & judge a saw before I handle one.


I speculate....... I want one ....


----------



## MountainHigh (Jan 19, 2019)

The knock against Dolmar/Makita in 50cc range, has been the extra weight and I'm sure that costs them in sales. I don't think there is any denying that weight/form factor has played a big part in Husky's success in the 50cc class.

Husky appears to be taking a gamble on this saw by giving up the weight advantage, especially now that Stihl will finally move into the low weight lead with a 10.8 lb 50cc saw. I can only assume Husky's confidence in the new 550xp MKII means the new saw is outstanding in so many ways, that they believe buyers will be prepared to overlook the extra weight.

For me, this new saw, being closer to the weight of a 562xp, will either be so good that I won't need my 562xp anymore, or it will fall short of being able to replace the 562 and I'll still want something lighter to better compliment. I would be more confident in their decision to forego their weight advantage, if they had managed to make this new 11.69 lbs saw come in at 54cc/55cc.

Time will tell.


----------



## holeycow (Jan 19, 2019)

I think the Echo cs501p has the lightest weight..?

My Dolmar 5105 has suddenly become not so heavy : ). But it’s still fat : (

Good 50cc saws of 25 or more years ago were in the 11lb range with quite similar power.

Very little, if any, progress has been made. 

Husqvarna needs to get their **** together.

All that being said, that new 550 might be a very nice saw to own. I hope it proves out well. We’ll know in a year or two.


----------



## MountainHigh (Jan 19, 2019)

I stand corrected  Echo cs501p - 10.4 lbs

I'll re-phrase . . . of the 2_ leading_ saw brands, Stihl 261 c-m will take over the low weight advantage.

Any ETA's on when they will start showing up? Dealers around me have not heard any details yet. Guessing there is some V1 550xp stock to sell through for a while yet. 

Might start to see some Spring v1 550xp sales if old stock starts to sit too long.


----------



## sunfish (Jan 19, 2019)

r black said:


> I speculate....... I want one ....


Id like one also.


----------



## foeke (Jan 19, 2019)

holeycow said:


> Very little, if any, progress has been made.


The problem is part by design. A two stroke can only be optimised so far. They where done enginering that part 40 years ago.
The only way to make more power from the same cc's is for example a different fuel or more rpm.
Different fuel is hard to sell. 
Maybe doable with an apple logo.
Even higher RPM and sticking to the same durability, it get's expensive real quick.
The only thing to do is making it lighter.
Maybe whats being done with carbon fiber in cars, but optimised for the abuse a chainsaw gets.
I agree with the above statements that being havier than the predecesor is risky/stupid. I would now be looking at a 543xp instead.




Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G955F met Tapatalk


----------



## MountainHigh (Jan 19, 2019)

Something else that has me scratching my head.

With such a *STRONG* marketing push about the *FAR* *GREATER ENDURANCE* and *complete revamp* in V2 550xp saws (see video top of page 1 this thread), does this mean current V1 purchasers should still expect problems down the road? This new V2 saw has not seen fit to keep much of anything from V1 saws.

What is the status of the current V1 autotune and carb setup now? Are owners still experiencing hot start, bogging issues or lean run issues after all these years?

My 562xp had it's problems but is rock solid these days. Starts easily hot or cold. 

Any feedback from current V1 2018 model owners is appreciated.


----------



## sunfish (Jan 19, 2019)

MountainHigh said:


> Something else that has me scratching my head.
> 
> With such a *STRONG* marketing push about the *FAR* *GREATER ENDURANCE* and *complete revamp* in V2 550xp saws (see video top of page 1 this thread), does this mean current V1 purchasers should still expect problems down the road? This new V2 saw has not seen fit to keep much of anything from V1 saws.
> 
> ...


I think mine is a 2016, I'm not the least bit concerned! I've also had a 562 since 2012 & not a single issue. It's been 7 or 8 years since these models came out, so in the name of evolution or whatever it's just time for a change.​


----------



## Andyshine77 (Jan 19, 2019)

So it's not really an evolution of the old design it's an entirely new saw.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Jan 19, 2019)

From what I can see of the cylinder they did some things that I do when porting these things, they're watching!


----------



## Tor R (Jan 19, 2019)

foeke said:


> I agree with the above statements that being havier than the predecesor is risky/stupid. I would now be looking at a 543xp instead


well, I can handle the extra weight if the mk2 has superb ergonomic, Husqvarna rarerly fail with their pro 50 and 60cc saws.
550 xpg mk2 has a weight of 5.5kg, hopefully we'll see a real pro 42cc saw again, not that wannabe xp saw they're trying to sell nowadays.



Andyshine77 said:


> From what I can see of the cylinder they did some things that I do when porting these things, they're watching!


yup Andre, I like what I see.


----------



## MountainHigh (Jan 19, 2019)

Tor R said:


> hopefully we'll see a real pro 42cc saw again, not that wannabe xp saw they're trying to sell nowadays.



^ ^ I agree.


----------



## DSW (Jan 19, 2019)

Andyshine77 said:


> IMHO the 550, 545, 550 and 562 were not thoroughly tested designs that were rushed out the door. Something internally also occurred within Husqvarna to cause such a decline in quality control, and at a very critical time too. I personally consider them all failures.



How dare you!

The 550xp is the greatest saw that has ever been made. Or at least that's what I'm told.


----------



## chipper1 (Jan 20, 2019)

Nothing new here, Husky still has a great two saw plan, a 50 and a 70 that should pair up great for all your cutting needs(you'll run the 550 longer before needing to grab the 572).
I can't see where the market will be shifting all to stihl products based on weight alone as dealer support plays a major part in that as well. Great that a bunch of enthusiast want the best power to weight(I know I do), but I think and the end of the day those who are footing the bill want the best overall value and service not the lightest saw. Will they loose a few sales maybe, but I don't think it will be a deal breaker.
I'd buy one myself, yes it's a bit heavier, but it has more power and it gets even more CPT(Cuts Per Tank), that's what I'm talking about. I've always been a proponent of the mtronic/autotune saws as far as fuel efficiency, the more cuts I get out of a tank the more I get done. The 246 is a great saw, the 346 is better, but the 550 will out cut both cutting cookies as well as continue to cut after they've both ran out of fuel, sorry guys. Don't get me wrong, I still like the "old iron" so I made sure I was covered either way as the old tech typically rescues the new tech, but for real work the new is typically where it's at.


----------



## shortfuze82 (Jan 20, 2019)

Be interested to see how one runs when are they due to arrive in the north east?? Anyone on the inside know??


----------



## Rjpoog1989 (Jan 20, 2019)

I think I’m interested in getting one of these for limbing and small stuff. I don’t like that they’re heavier though. We run a 545 and a 555xp at work and I always appreciated how light they are.


----------



## holeycow (Jan 20, 2019)

sunfish said:


> I think mine is a 2016, I'm not the least bit concerned! I've also had a 562 since 2012 & not a single issue. It's been 7 or 8 years since these models came out, so in the name of evolution or whatever it's just time for a​



How many hours on those saws?....


----------



## MountainHigh (Jan 20, 2019)

Andyshine77 said:


> So it's not really an evolution of the old design it's an entirely new saw.




Th guy on the left is leaning a bit on the MkII - the guy on the right appears to be free floating.

It looks like a subtle push, but in places you can hear the RPM difference and it may add to the outcome slightly.

IMHO, even with this difference, the MkII appears to have more juice than the old version, but maybe not by quite as much as this vid suggests.


----------



## MountainHigh (Jan 20, 2019)

chipper1 said:


> Nothing new here, Husky still has a great two saw plan, a 50 and a 70 that should pair up great for all your cutting needs (you'll run the 550 longer before needing to grab the 572).
> View attachment 698053



Agreed, for many of us, good dealer service is essential, mine offers both Husky and Stihl and I am long time 346xp user (and several saws before that) who started cutting larger wood again a few years back, and love my 562xp.

However, for anyone with some hours on their body clock and still likes to work out on the slopes (I wouldn't have worried about it as much 50 years ago), the lighter the better and the lighter 50cc and 70 cc combo now is: Stihl 261 c-m and 462 c-m

The 462 c-m's low weight is a game changer for the 70cc class and we'll see how the new 550xp Mk2 fares against the now lighter 261 c-m.


----------



## shadco (Jan 20, 2019)

I haven’t read the entire thread yet but has saw troll weighed in on the fact that husky has porked up the new 550?

.


----------



## MountainHigh (Jan 20, 2019)

shadco said:


> I haven’t read the entire thread yet but has saw troll weighed in on the fact that husky has porked up the new 550?
> 
> .


No I don't think he's spoken about the "_porked up_" new 550 yet - 


'


----------



## Overkill338 (Jan 20, 2019)

Husky Man said:


> Not necessarily, all too often change is made simply for the sake of change
> 
> 
> Doug



I'm thinking, Stihl has grabbed a lot of attention with the 462 and all the talk about the 500i. Husky has made these changes to say "hey, we havent given up, good things are coming" . This way at least people are talking about a couple of more new Huskys besides the 572. Then again, maybe I'm looking at it wrong, but I think its smart, other than adding weight.


----------



## sunfish (Jan 20, 2019)

The


holeycow said:


> How many hours on those saws?....


 Not sure. The 562 has not been used that much, maybe 30 tanks through it. The 550 was use as a primary saw before I got and has a good bit more hours on it, but I've only had it 5-6 weeks.


----------



## holeycow (Jan 20, 2019)

I hope they do well for you in the long term.

I wish Husky would have just refined the existing models, rather than made “all new” models.

Gaining that much weight on the 550 is not necessarily a good thing. The “old” 550 is a tiny little thing for a 50cc saw. They handle really, really good. I can’t imagine better throttle response in the new one, yet Husky is claiming that. I’ll get a look at the new one eventually. It’s probably going to work out as the first new model for them without issues in a long time. They have to have learned a sobering lesson, no?


----------



## sunfish (Jan 20, 2019)

holeycow said:


> I hope they do well for you in the long term.
> 
> I wish Husky would have just refined the existing models, rather than made “all new” models.
> 
> Gaining that much weight on the 550 is not necessarily a good thing. The “old” 550 is a tiny little thing for a 50cc saw. They handle really, really good. I can’t imagine better throttle response in the new one, yet Husky is claiming that. I’ll get a look at the new one eventually. It’s probably going to work out as the first new model for them without issues in a long time. They have to have learned a sobering lesson, no?


they will be fine. I used the 562 a fair bit last year with no issues & like I said, bought it new in 2012. 

I just have too many saws & usually grab a ported 346 & 357 when I head out.


----------



## holeycow (Jan 20, 2019)

Yup, I have a very low hour 2011 ms362. I usually grab something else. I have however, made a pact with myself that I’m going to start running it again more regularly. Beautiful saw, if a little portly.. I don’t want to wear it out. Ridiculous eh?


----------



## chipper1 (Jan 20, 2019)

MountainHigh said:


> Agreed, for many of us, good dealer service is essential, mine offers both Husky and Stihl and I am long time 346xp user (and several saws before that) who started cutting larger wood again a few years back, and love my 562xp.
> 
> However, for anyone with some hours on their body clock and still likes to work out on the slopes (I wouldn't have worried about it as much 50 years ago), the lighter the better and the lighter 50cc and 70 cc combo now is: Stihl 261 c-m and 462 c-m
> 
> The 462 c-m's low weight is a game changer for the 70cc class and we'll see how the new 550xp Mk2 fares against the now lighter 261 c-m.


I don't disagree with what you're saying, I just don't believe it will have a large effect on the brand.
Let's take the 5105 for example, look at how many have bought them, what's the weight/power.
I also prefer the handling of a husky. Do I want a 462, heck yes after having my hands on one, but I've got a decent selection of 70cc saws to run so I don't feel me buying a 462 would cause anything to change for either manufactures numbers. 


MountainHigh said:


> The guy on the left is leaning a bit on the MkII - the guy on the right appears to be free floating.
> 
> It looks like a subtle push, but in places you can hear the RPM difference and it may add to the outcome slightly.
> 
> IMHO, even with this difference, the MkII appears to have more juice than the old version, but maybe not by quite as much as this vid suggests.


Yep, I thought the same, maybe its cause you can't lean on it as much and he's running it to it's highest efficient cutting speed?
Who knows, that's why I just buy them all so I don't have to listen to what everyone tells me or is saying, so when can I get one .


----------



## holeycow (Jan 20, 2019)

The 5105 does not feel heavy. It does feel fat, with an easily perceptible roll resistance. I felt it immediately within seconds while using it limbing. Like the very first time I flipped it.

The 5105 does have delicious, torquey power for 50cc so it is a bit of a trade off, I suppose. It’s a serious small wood bucking saw.

The old 550 has none of that roll resistance, but is “peaky” and falls off the power easily. It is a serious limbing saw.

Different flavours of 50cc. 

Personally, I want different flavours to run at different times. Just because.

So I still “need” another 50cc....or hop up the 2152 a little...hmmmmm.


----------



## chipper1 (Jan 20, 2019)

holeycow said:


> The 5105 does not feel heavy to me. It does feel fat, with an easily perceptible roll resistance. I felt it immediately within seconds while using it limbing. Like the very first time I flipped it.
> 
> The 5105 does have delicious, torquey power for 50cc so it is a bit of a trade off, I suppose. It’s a serious small wood bucking saw.
> 
> ...


Fixed it . I feel the same way about the 6100 heavy/bulky/poor balance. I've got more dolmars than most, even a 4300 I like, can you guess which dolly I like(clue; it's still made by makita).
I like the 2152 a lot, great saws, but like you I also enjoy having different saws for different situations.


----------



## holeycow (Jan 20, 2019)

I definately could not get along with the 6100. It’s the goofiest feeling saw I’ve ever held. It might be excellent for bucking, but it’s just way too fat for me (and the fore-aft balance is odd too, imo). I also don’t like the front handle bend in any direction.

I think your favourite might be the 420? (4300 or whatever), although I don’t think that’s what you are insinuating? I’m curious what your favourite dolly is.., as I think we are on the same page wrt handling.


----------



## holeycow (Jan 20, 2019)

I think that all of my newer saws do not have enough weight in the rear handle, when compared to my old Jonny 590’s. Just an observation. One of those was my first saw, so they just feel familiar every time I use one.

I don’t mind the fore-aft balance of my 5105, it’s pretty good. It’s the wide thing that gets in my way.


----------



## chipper1 (Jan 20, 2019)

holeycow said:


> I definately could not get along with the 6100. It’s the goofiest feeling saw I’ve ever held. It might be excellent for bucking, but it’s just way too fat for me (and the fore-aft balance is odd too, imo). I also don’t like the front handle bend in any direction.
> 
> I think your favourite might be the 420? (4300 or whatever), although I don’t think that’s what you are insinuating? I’m curious what your favourite dolly is.., as I think we are on the same page wrt handling.


7910, to bad I don't like the 5105 for handling as they may a nice 2 saw plan.
Hopefully the new 550 will be a good match to go with a 7910, if not I have plenty of 372's it will go well with and a 576 AT.


----------



## Allar (Jan 21, 2019)

Andyshine77 said:


> IMHO the 550, 545, 550 and 562 were not thoroughly tested designs that were rushed out the door. Something internally also occurred within Husqvarna to cause such a decline in quality control, and at a very critical time too. I personally consider them all failures. This is not to say they haven't paved the way for the new models, and when running right they're actually super nice saws to run.




IMHO, 545/550xp are the best looking chainsaws on the market.

I run 545 (2017) on daily basis and i am a little bit frightened that something might happen to it. Especially the carb, because the carb has already been replaced.
So it kinda ruins the mood, when you're constantly thinking about it.

And just because of that i don't think that i'll get another autotune saw anytime soon.


----------



## holeycow (Jan 21, 2019)

When I first saw the new Husky look, which is old now, I thought wow! what a beautiful looking machine!

As time has passed I have come full circle and prefer the look of a box with handles. Think 262xp, or 036.

New saws have lots of bends and crevices and stiffening ribs and stuff that gets dirty and they are hard to wipe off.


----------



## MountainHigh (Jan 21, 2019)

holeycow said:


> New saws have lots of bends and crevices and stiffening ribs and stuff that gets dirty and they are hard to wipe off.



Ya, all those crevices especially inside the Husky clutch cover were made to annoy clean freaks.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 22, 2019)

Nearly a full pound heavier than the MS261?! That's significant and can't be overlooked. 

@Overkill338 Changes to Husky's problematic 50cc and 60cc saws has nothing to do with Stihl's 70cc saws. They're simply trying to fix known problems.


----------



## Overkill338 (Jan 22, 2019)

blsnelling said:


> Nearly a full pound heavier than the MS261?! That's significant and can't be overlooked.
> 
> @Overkill338 Changes to Husky's problematic 50cc and 60cc saws has nothing to do with Stihl's 70cc saws. They're simply trying to fix known problems.



I was just taking a stab at it. I'm not up to date on Huskys


----------



## MountainHigh (Jan 22, 2019)

blsnelling said:


> Nearly a full pound heavier than the MS261?! That's significant and can't be overlooked.




Ya I'm mystified why they would hand Stihl the leading brand light weight 50cc crown.

Hoping they don't add another pound to the 562 in its re-design.

.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 22, 2019)

Stihl already had that crown. The newest 261 was already lighter than the 550.


----------



## chipper1 (Jan 22, 2019)

blsnelling said:


> Stihl already had that crown. The newest 261 was already lighter than the 550.


Too bad the newest 261 didn't feel any lighter in hand to me. Actual weight is great for getting an idea, but I've noticed perceived weight and actual weight don't always correspond.
Much like one saw will appear faster to an operator, but in actuality it's slower and that can be seen easily if you watch a video of that operator running both saws.


----------



## MountainHigh (Jan 22, 2019)

blsnelling said:


> Stihl already had that crown. The newest 261 was already lighter than the 550.



V1 550xp - Weight (excl. cutting equipment)* 10.8 lbs *
https://www.husqvarna.com/us/products/chainsaws/550-xp/966648181/

Stihl 261 c-m - Weight (excl. cutting equipment) 4.9 kg = *10.8 lbs*
https://www.stihl.com/STIHL-power-t...insaws-for-forestry/22254-131/MS-261-C-M.aspx

Am I missing something?


----------



## Adam08ski (Jan 22, 2019)

Balance is everything over weight.. end of [emoji106]


----------



## sunfish (Jan 22, 2019)

The 261 'felt' heavier to me, even though it wasnt. It's also physically larger.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 22, 2019)

MountainHigh said:


> V1 550xp - Weight (excl. cutting equipment)* 10.8 lbs *
> https://www.husqvarna.com/us/products/chainsaws/550-xp/966648181/
> 
> Stihl 261 c-m - Weight (excl. cutting equipment) 4.9 kg = *10.8 lbs*
> ...


I don't think that number is accurate for the 550. IIRC they're heavier than the 346.


----------



## MountainHigh (Jan 22, 2019)

blsnelling said:


> Stihl already had that crown. T*he newest 261 was already lighter than the 550*.





sunfish said:


> He's saying the 261 'felt' heavier. It did for me too. It's also physically larger.



I get that Chipper is saying 550 *feels* lighter to him, but I was responding to Brad's point I've quoted in *bold* here again.


----------



## chipper1 (Jan 22, 2019)

sunfish said:


> He's saying the 261 'felt' heavier. It did for me too. It's also physically lar ger.


I was, brad wasn't.
Makes it easier to follow a conversation when people quote the person they are talking to as not everyone understands what I'm thinking lol.
I think many times people won't do that because they are afraid someone's feelings will get hurt or something lol.
I like that Brad at least included part of the post he was responding to in his response which does help make things clearer.
Regardless I wasn't impressed with the 261cm vsII, it's just another modern day 50cc saw, if it was lighter and had more useable power for running an 18x325 then I may have kept it around. I didn't buy that one to sell, but I let it go pretty quick once I realize there was no advantage to it over the 50cc huskys I had at the time.


----------



## chipper1 (Jan 22, 2019)

MountainHigh said:


> again.


Really, I didn't see it before either .


----------



## MountainHigh (Jan 22, 2019)

Do you mean to imply manufacturers might be fudging the numbers?


----------



## MountainHigh (Jan 22, 2019)

Who's on first, what's on second , I dont know is on third!


----------



## chipper1 (Jan 22, 2019)

blsnelling said:


> I don't think that number is accurate for the 550. IIRC they're heavier than the 346.


That's hard to believe you took 1.5lbs out of that cylinder brad lol.
I still like the handling of the 346/550 better. The 241 with a picco setup is a good bit lighter and I run a ported one and a stock ms201cm rear handle for my smaller/baby saws.


----------



## chipper1 (Jan 22, 2019)

MountainHigh said:


> Who's on first, what's on second , I dont know is on third!



Are you talking to me.


----------



## MountainHigh (Jan 22, 2019)

Adam08ski said:


> Balance is everything over weight.. end of [emoji106]



I used to have a boat anchor on a rig I sailed in. If you held that beast anchor at the perfect balance point, it became almost manageable


----------



## Adam08ski (Jan 22, 2019)

MountainHigh said:


> I used to have a boat anchor on a rig I sailed in. If you held that beast anchor at the perfect balance point, it became almost manageable



What would you cut with a boat anchor?


----------



## MountainHigh (Jan 22, 2019)

Adam08ski said:


> What would you cut with a boat anchor?


 my hands

... your point about balance, which is also a selling point being put forward by Husky for the 550xp MkII, makes some sense, but as mentioned in my earlier posts on a different page, the more hours on my body clock, the more I not only appreciate good balance/ergonomics, but also light weight. In my book, both are equally important. The mixture of power, low weight, slim form factor and excellent balance, is the reason I purchased a 562xp with a 20" Tsumura light and tough bar some years back, instead of a 365.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Jan 22, 2019)

MountainHigh said:


> Ya I'm mystified why they would hand Stihl the leading brand light weight 50cc crown.
> 
> Hoping they don't add another pound to the 562 in its re-design.
> 
> .


The report is, it will likely have some added weight, we will see.


----------



## sunfish (Jan 22, 2019)

Well I'm confused. I did edit my post on the response to a response.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 22, 2019)

chipper1 said:


> Regardless I wasn't impressed with the 261cm vsII, it's just another modern day 50cc saw,* if it was lighter and had more useable power *for running an 18x325 then I may have kept it around. I didn't buy that one to sell, but I let it go pretty quick once I realize there was no advantage to it over the 50cc huskys I had at the time.


Now I'm confused. The MS261 is the lightest saw in it's class, and by a fair margin. I can't say so definitively, but I suspect the power is equal to or better than a 550XP as well. If you want to discuss handling, I understand that. Just for the record, I still have a 346XP and a MS241. I sold both my MS261 and 550XP.


----------



## chipper1 (Jan 22, 2019)

blsnelling said:


> Now I'm confused. The MS261 is the lightest saw in it's class, and by a fair margin. I can't say so definitively, but I suspect the power is equal to or better than a 550XP as well. If you want to discuss handling, I understand that. Just for the record, I still have a 346XP and a MS241. I sold both my MS261 and 550XP.


Sorry I should have said felt lighter, as for power with an 18 in 10-12" wood it's not much of a difference between the two contenders(actual specs on the stihl are 4hp), lots of other areas that are more crucial to making good time. I do prefer the handling of the huskys and for me the 50cc class is the most important for balance/handling. When your ready to get rid of that slow 346 feel free to give me a shout , it's still my favorite firewooding saw.


----------



## CR888 (Jan 22, 2019)

MountainHigh said:


> Ya I'm mystified why they would hand Stihl the leading brand light weight 50cc crown.
> 
> Hoping they don't add another pound to the 562 in its re-design.
> .


Because they had to build a new improved saw not plagued with heat soak issues which compromised other components like bearings, AT etc. The 5 series saws that had problems could not really be fixed as the problems weren't with a particular part, it was inherent in the design so Husky are changing that. Had it been tested properly and a few changes been made prior to its release it would have without doubt been the best 50cc pro saw ever created & that's coming from someone who is far from a Husky fan. Good specs & performance is heavily tarnished if reliability is no good, doesn't matter how great it runs if you don't l know whether it'll get through the days work. Pro's need & will take dependibility first & foremost. What will be interesting is in a couple of years what the updated MKII 550xp will be like, it may well shed some weight when reliability is proven & tested. My guess is this new MKII will be slightly 'overbuilt' as the OEM ain't taking any chances in an attempt to regain reputation. Ultimately this is speculation & time will tell.


----------



## MountainHigh (Jan 22, 2019)

CR888 said:


> Because they had to build a new improved saw not plagued with heat soak issues which compromised other components like bearings, AT etc. The 5 series saws that had problems could not really be fixed as the problems weren't with a particular part, it was inherent in the design so Husky are changing that. *Had it been tested properly and a few changes been made prior to its release* it would have without doubt been the best 50cc pro saw ever created & that's coming from someone who is far from a Husky fan. Good specs & performance is heavily tarnished if reliability is no good, doesn't matter how great it runs if you don't l know whether it'll get through the days work. Pro's need & will take dependibility first & foremost. What will be interesting is in a couple of years what the updated MKII 550xp will be like, it may well shed some weight when reliability is proven & tested. My guess is this new MKII will be slightly 'overbuilt' as the OEM ain't taking any chances in an attempt to regain reputation. Ultimately this is speculation & time will tell.



... that's an interesting and thorough explanation, however it misses 2 of my key points, namely:

1) if the V1 550xp only needed a few changes as you've stated, then why did they feel it necessary to do a *complete* redesign, top to bottom changes, and not retain their light weight? Have they perhaps gone too far in their quest to focus on endurance at the expense of extra weight?

2) if Stihl can make a reliable 50 cc saw at 10.8 lbs, why can't Husky?

To this last point, you might answer ... _ the jury is still out on the 261 c-m_. Well that may yet prove to be the case, but if the Stihl does continue to hold up longer term as it seems to be doing, then my 2nd point still holds water.

For the record, I am long time Husky (346xp/562xp) user and do hope this works out for them, I'm just sorry to see Husky 500 series lose their low weight status, and *possibly me as a customer. I liked driving the 261 c-m, but didn't love it. I would prefer to buy a 10.8 lb Husky 50cc but with all this talk of needing a complete re-design, confidence in the V1 550 has waned.

While I'd rather be out cutting wood, the weather is not co-operating and saw talk is as close as I can get. It's a nice diversion from daily responsibilities  and yes I agree, any talk about what may happen in the future is speculation, but ain't that half the fun.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Jan 23, 2019)

blsnelling said:


> Now I'm confused. The MS261 is the lightest saw in it's class, and by a fair margin. I can't say so definitively, but I suspect the power is equal to or better than a 550XP as well. If you want to discuss handling, I understand that. Just for the record, I still have a 346XP and a MS241. I sold both my MS261 and 550XP.


While 550xp sure left a sour orange taste in my mouth, it's probably the best feeling handling saw I've ever had my hands. Still like the 346 better though, simple good design, plus you can replace part without having to have them reprogrammed lol.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 23, 2019)

chipper1 said:


> When your ready to get rid of that slow 346 feel free to give me a shout , it's still my favorite firewooding saw.


NOT happening!  The 346 is the saw that opened my eyes to Husky performance. I LOVE my 346, 372, and 390!


----------



## chipper1 (Jan 23, 2019)

blsnelling said:


> NOT happening!  The 346 is the saw that opened my eyes to Husky performance. I LOVE my 346, 372, and 390!


Can you blame a guy for trying . My first pro saw was a 346, probably why I'm partial to the handling of them, if it would have been a 260, maybe I'd like the stihls better, but probably not .


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Jan 24, 2019)

Yah , just get yourself one of these mighty-mites .... GAME OVER! ... hard maple test wood ... no “Ohio hardwood “ used in video lol !!!


----------



## MountainHigh (Mar 9, 2019)

I see the 550xp mark II is available now in Canada. 
Anyone ran one yet who has also run the 261 c-m? 
feedback? 
thanks


----------



## chipper1 (Mar 9, 2019)

MountainHigh said:


> I see the 550xp mark II is available now in Canada.
> Anyone ran one yet who has also run the 261 c-m?
> feedback?
> thanks


I saw one listed at a large dealer here last week, I called and they aren't expecting them for another month, I was a bit let down as I was on their "inventory" page . I will say for the price theres a good chance I'll grab one up this summer. They did have the 572 in stock .


----------



## chipper1 (Mar 9, 2019)

Andyshine77 said:


> While 550xp sure left a sour orange taste in my mouth, it's probably the best feeling handling saw I've ever had my hands. Still like the 346 better though, simple good design, plus you can replace part without having to have them reprogrammed lol.


Glad mine have left a good taste in my mouth . Yes, they handle very nice and have great power, it's made it easy to sell the 346's as long as I have a couple still around.


----------



## MountainHigh (Mar 9, 2019)

I can download software and look deep into my PC
I can flash the bios in my PC

I can dig deep into my router's OS
I can flash the bios in my router

I can run an OBDII scanner on my vehicles
I can troubleshoot error codes and find solutions fast

YET, I am not allowed to look under the electrical hood of my 562xp software 

Sure be nice if the average joe could at least keep the saw software up to date and peek at the technicals!


----------



## mbrick (Mar 9, 2019)

MountainHigh said:


> I can download software and look deep into my PC
> I can flash the bios in my PC
> 
> I can dig deep into my router's OS
> ...


I was going to buy the autotune tool and SW and then read you have to have an active dealer login for it to work. It's not like you can change settings and hose the saw. WTF! Annoying.


----------



## Duc Man (Mar 20, 2019)

I just received my 550xp Mark 2 and dry with no bar weighs in at 11lbs 13oz


----------



## chipper1 (Mar 20, 2019)

Duc Man said:


> I just received my 550xp Mark 2 and dry with no bar weighs in at 11lbs 13ozView attachment 724398


Well, did you fuel it up yet.


----------



## ammoaddict (Mar 20, 2019)

We can't wait to hear about it.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Duc Man (Mar 21, 2019)

Couple very distinct differences. Between Mark II and previous 550


----------



## Duc Man (Mar 21, 2019)

Not seeing a lot of interchangeability. Changed the sprocket cover finish from shiny to matte maybe more durable finish that won’t wear off as quickly ?

Cases and even the muffler is different 
even


----------



## chipper1 (Mar 21, 2019)

Duc Man said:


> Not seeing a lot of interchangeability. Changed the sprocket cover finish from shiny to matte maybe more durable finish that won’t wear off as quickly ?
> View attachment 724588
> Cases and even the muffler is different View attachment 724587
> even


Looks great, only thing is will it handle as well, looks like the cylinder is standing up straighter.
Lots of room under the muffler for airflow too.
Is the clutch cover plastic or metal.
The rest of the saw looks to be in the matte finish on all the grey parts as well .


----------



## cuinrearview (Mar 21, 2019)

Liking the air filter and the stickerless clutch cover. The squared edges on the case make it look beefier.


----------



## weisskopf (Mar 21, 2019)

chipper1 said:


> Is the clutch cover plastic or metal.



...you are joking right?


----------



## chipper1 (Mar 21, 2019)

weisskopf said:


> ...you are joking right?


No, why would I be?


----------



## mbrick (Mar 21, 2019)

chipper1 said:


> No, why would I be?


I don't know of any Husky, let alone an XP, that has a plastic clutch cover. They are aluminum.


----------



## chipper1 (Mar 21, 2019)

mbrick said:


> I don't know of any Husky, let alone an XP, that has a plastic clutch cover. They are aluminum.


Do you have one or know this for sure, or just guessing based on what you've seen in the past?
You're already wrong on the no husky has a plastic cover part.


----------



## BVdog (Mar 21, 2019)

mbrick said:


> I was going to buy the autotune tool and SW and then read you have to have an active dealer login for it to work. It's not like you can change settings and hose the saw. WTF! Annoying.



I did buy the autotune setup. I had login info to start with and it still shows me error codes and time running. Comes in handy when going out to look at a used saw that was “ barely ran” than the hour meter on my laptop either agrees or not? 
I did upgrade my CS2260 once or twice
When I upgraded the carb. Being a retired EE design guy it does payoff having the tools and knowledge . 
I have a laptop running Mercedes Stars tools and at first I wondered how much I would use it but it paid for itself on one chassis suspension rebuild job. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## weisskopf (Mar 21, 2019)

it would melt with the outboard clutch...just one of thousand reasons


----------



## chipper1 (Mar 21, 2019)

weisskopf said:


> it would melt with the outboard clutch...just one of thousand reasons


Are you talking to me?
Mine have never melted on any of the saws I've had or have with plastic covers.
So the question is still out there, are they plastic?
I am serious.


----------



## ammoaddict (Mar 21, 2019)

I have a 1985 Husqvarna 50 with magnesium crankcase and a PLASTIC clutch cover. Saw has been run a lot and never melted.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1 (Mar 21, 2019)

ammoaddict said:


> I have a 1985 Husqvarna 50 with magnesium crankcase and a PLASTIC clutch cover. Saw has been run a lot and never melted.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


I think they're just messing around or something, sure theres at least 7 or 8 in the basement right now and at least 4 are pro saws and one of the pro saws is a husky. If not they're trying to look it up right now .


----------



## weisskopf (Mar 21, 2019)

maybe melt is worst case but not that stable was what i wanted to say 

don't wanted to hurt feelings of owners of chainsaws with plastic cover...


----------



## chipper1 (Mar 21, 2019)

weisskopf said:


> maybe melt is worst case but not that stable was what i wanted to say
> 
> don't wanted to hurt feelings of owners of chainsaw with plastic cover...


The plastic ones that usually melt are the ones the exhaust goes thru like on most all the top handle saws, other than that they typically melt when they get run with the brake on. 
Stability is not a problem from what I've seen, but some have complained about the look of some of them on the 200t as they open up at the front on top a little. 
Manufactures these days are doing whatever they can to lighten things up, look at the stihl offering in this class of saw .
I'm glad husky beefed this one up, I'm a fan of the 254 and I feel this is going to be a similar saw with all the modern features and it won't drink fuel like a 2 series and it's even a little lighter than they were. Only one thing not to like about the Mark II as far as I can see right now.


----------



## cuinrearview (Mar 21, 2019)

I had a 5100 that had some vine wrapped in the clutch area that melted a plastic cover


----------



## Duc Man (Mar 21, 2019)

The side cover is still a cast alloy


----------



## chipper1 (Mar 21, 2019)

Duc Man said:


> The side cover is still a cast alloy


Cool, thanks. 
Did you run one yet.


----------



## Duc Man (Mar 21, 2019)

I’ll run it tomorrow. 


chipper1 said:


> Cool, thanks.
> Did you run one yet.


----------



## mbrick (Mar 21, 2019)

chipper1 said:


> Do you have one or know this for sure, or just guessing based on what you've seen in the past?
> You're already wrong on the no husky has a plastic cover part.


I have a 550xp and know it is metal. All of the Huskies I have owned were metal. I haven't seen an XP that was not metal. I can also tell with high certainty from the photo because I have a lot of experience with mechanical design.

Ok maybe something old, or a cheap electric saw was plastic. I give up though, which were they?


----------



## Derrick Sawyer (Mar 21, 2019)

Interesting saw, you sure you didn't take a 660 cylinder and put it on there (look kinda like those Mahle straight fin ones)? Did you also get rid of the decomp valve? My 550xp is only 2 years old and works well so i'm having a tough time justifying buying the Mark II, although my dealer said they could notice more power when they ran it.


----------



## MountainHigh (Mar 21, 2019)

Duc Man said:


> I’ll run it tomorrow.



11 lbs 13 oz 
vs
10 lbs 8 oz for the 261 c-m 

Looks like the cylinder position has much more space between it and the carb - should definitely cut down on heat soak.
Am I right in guessing the sweet spot is still 16" / 18" bar? .325 chain?
Wondering if the MKII extra grunt *might make 16" 3/8 chain decent? I would prefer to also run 3/8 like my 562xp if no performance hit.


----------



## chipper1 (Mar 21, 2019)

MountainHigh said:


> 11 lbs 13 oz
> vs
> 10 lbs 8 oz for the 261 c-m
> 
> ...


Maybe the III will have a plastic clutch cover .
Why wouldn't it run a 16x3/8, what are you cutting up there that the previous 550 won't cut with a 16x3/8 .


----------



## MountainHigh (Mar 21, 2019)

chipper1 said:


> Maybe the III will have a plastic clutch cover .
> Why wouldn't it run a 16x3/8, what are you cutting up there that the previous 550 won't cut with a 16x3/8 .



Cutting maple and fir, some birch. Maple is as hard as we get around here. Haven't heard of guys liking 3/8 on a high revving limbing 550 before. Have you run it? I prefer 3/8 as I often get into dirty wood in logged out areas and it holds up a little better. 

Ya, maybe they'll put out a mod on that clutch cover for the MkII in order to shave a pound & 5 ounces


----------



## chipper1 (Mar 21, 2019)

MountainHigh said:


> Cutting maple and fir, some birch. Maple is as hard as we get around here. Haven't heard of guys liking 3/8 on a high revving limbing 550 before. Have you run it? I prefer 3/8 as I often get into dirty wood in logged out areas and it holds up a little better.
> 
> Ya, maybe they'll put out a mod on that clutch cover for the MkII in order to shave a pound


Doubt we'll see them drop a lb, but if it feels like a 254 and has as much power I'll like it a lot. 
I run 325x18" on most of my 50cc saws, but I have a bunch of 50's(my favorite sawssto run) and I'm set up to grind any chain I need to. If there is any difference in the speed running a 16x3/8 over what I run I can't imagine it would be much and even if there was it would have to be negated by the durability of the 3/8's. I have ran 3/8 on my 50cc saws in the past I just have a lot of 325 so that's what I run on them.


----------



## MountainHigh (Mar 21, 2019)

Kind of hoping a ported 550xp MkII might be close enough to my 562xp, that I wouldn't miss it.


----------



## chipper1 (Mar 21, 2019)

MountainHigh said:


> Kind of hoping a ported 550xp MkII might be close enough to my 562xp, that I wouldn't miss it.


I think someone should be able to get it close for you, I know the current 550's are pretty nasty when ported.


----------



## MountainHigh (Mar 21, 2019)

Just ran across this video - 550 Mk2 vs 261 c-m


----------



## chipper1 (Mar 21, 2019)

MountainHigh said:


> Just ran across this video - 550 Mk2 vs 261 c-m



At 6:30 he said look, plastic cover, there's the weight difference .


----------



## MountainHigh (Mar 21, 2019)

subterfuge I say! Subterfuge!

caught them red handed in the act!!


----------



## chipper1 (Mar 21, 2019)

MountainHigh said:


> subterfuge I say! Subterfuge!
> 
> caught them red handed in the act!!


I didn't learn much, but that the case is longer and 1.5cm less effective bar length on the husky.
The other thing is that the stihl rm would be the obvious choice if it's just slightly slower as it should hold an edge much longer. 
I was never over impressed with the 261, it's just another modern day 50cc saw, that being said I'm not so sure I'll be overly impressed with the mark II either.
It would have been great to see some tests with longer bars, I think that would have helped to separate them a little more in the cut times.
Yes the picco/lp cut a little quicker, the rim is larger so it picked up a little speed, I figured it would with a short bar.


----------



## MountainHigh (Mar 22, 2019)

never ran the stihl rm, usually run semi skip rs.

Kind of odd the new Mk2 has longer body and exposes less bar. 

Was hoping to see more standout performance for the Mk2 but they did not hesitate to mention it has more snap acceleration than the 261.


----------



## chipper1 (Mar 22, 2019)

MountainHigh said:


> never ran the stihl rm, usually run rs.
> 
> Kind of odd the new Mk2 has longer body and exposes less bar.
> 
> Was hoping to see more standout performance for the Mk2 but they did not hesitate to mention it has more snap acceleration than the 261.


Me too, but if they are getting performance that close, the rm should hold an edge much longer, especially in dirty conditions.
I heard they are pretty snappy.
Cottontop has a video on the 550 mark and it looked pretty good on there, I think he was running a 20", he was making a bunch of bore cuts and she seemed to be doing very well, I'll find it real quick.
Here you guys go, hope you got some time on your hands lol.
Cutting is at about 23:


----------



## MountainHigh (Mar 22, 2019)

20" bar on 50cc !!

I didn't catch what bar model # and chain he was running? Looked quite slim and pulled it well.


----------



## Duc Man (Mar 22, 2019)

Tale of 2 saws....


Finally had some time to go to the wood pile. Using 18” bar with the new x-cut SP33G .325 chain. Very impressive, started 3rd pull on a dry tank and it rips. Felt faster than anything I ran on the same log earlier this week. I’m not a stop watch guy, sorry. Feels good, auto tune felt spot on, pulled hard, loving the new chain too. My previous gen 550 is a XPG that I bought just for cold weather so I put it back to warm weather configuration. It’s running a 20” Husqvarna .325 chain also. I didn’t do the run the same bar chain comparison so this is all based on feel but the Mark II definitely has more snort. I like the Mark II, by feel and ergonomics prolly couldn’t tell the difference blind folded. IF Running them blind folded could definitely feel slight advantage to Mark II. Would I run out to buy to replace a good saw for something newer prolly not. Needing a new 50cc I’d definitely go for it without hesitation. I run Stihl also but I don’t have 261 currently to do any side by side stuff.


----------



## newforest (Apr 15, 2019)

Finished a job today where I kept a 550 and a 562 on-hand and would switch back and forth based on diameters I was falling (nothing epic). The 550 could have made 90% of the cuts - but the 562 would make most of them faster. But the 562 is no good for taking apart a shrub colony. My saw partner switched between a 395 and a 576 all day - he would rather just make all the cuts as fast as possible. 

I realized today I should probably get a new 50cc saw for a long job this summer, cutting 1-10" Spruce all day, every day. My 550 XP is over 800 hours now. I have had zero issues with it, aside from the drum deciding to disintegrate last month. How many hours can I get on it? I dunno. I just know that when working 20 minutes from pavement and 60 minutes from anywhere selling parts, etc., I would rather just have a new saw on hand ready to go when and if the time comes.

So I am mostly typing something in so this excellent website will automatically alert me when new reviews come in. I would have thought a few more folks have had this saw in their hands by now.

To me, working on a site all day, cutting all day - no firewood loading, etc. - just cutting, cutting, cutting and a lot of walking too, well Power:Weight ratio is very important. And even with small 50cc saws, fatigue eventually relates to safety on a long day. So I can't say I am very pleased to read that the Mark II will be adding a pound of weight.

Meanwhile, economics come into play too. I would guess that quite soon I will be able to buy the final production version of the 550 XP from my dealer (largest by volume of saws sold in my state) for a very good price vs. this new Mark II. And I generally don't buy a saw the first year it is on the market, anyway.

I should note here that it is worth remembering that the 550 XP has had - 3 ? Carbs now? - at least 2 different ones, for sure. And I learned the other day that there have been 5 different ignition modules along the way too. When these are hooked up to a laptop the correct ignition module has to be confirmed to get all the stats and firmware updates, etc., correct.

So I figure the final version of the 550 XP Mark I is probably pretty darn good. (Mine is early 2016). So ... why would I want to spend a likely extra $50 - $100 for the latest and greatest?

Even higher fuel efficiency does appeal to me though. Maybe worth an extra pound of weight. Even though I replaced the carb in my beloved and trusty old 346 XP, I know I will hardly ever run it again because of the fuel efficiency, and will probably soon give it to a curmudgeonly friend of mine who still refuses to touch an AutoTune saw of any kind. Doing the same work in the same wood with a 346 and 550 is pretty eye opening.


[This thread also had some 3/8 vs .325 talk on the Mk I - I run 3/8 on mine. Sometimes I wonder why. It is probably because my Dad always ran 55s and 455s and those came with 3/8, but the XP versions of 50cc come with .325 instead. So I would always switch them up to 3/8 because that made it easier to use bars and chains all the way to the end. And I like 3/8 and am used to it. But I do kind of want to try .325, going forward, just to see. But when anyone asks what kind of wood I cut, I have to say - "every kind" - at once, in the same hour, on the same job - green wood, dead wood, large wood, small wood, hard wood, soft wood, deciduous species, conifer species (pure Spruce job a one-off); I try to carefully avoid the dirty wood the best I can. So I have a hard time following chain recommendations and don't really know the smartest choice there sometimes.]

[[My 562XP has also offered flawless performance but it probably doesn't have 100 hours on it, and I don't often have a job with diameters that really call for it - and I haven't tried to run it all day on a really hot summer day, yet. I have no plans to replace it for years to come. I believe I have the 2nd, re-designed cylinder cover so that probably helps, and I deleted the decompression button too.]]


----------



## dustinwilt68 (Apr 15, 2019)

I have a new Mark II XPG ran a tank thru it and sent it to Michigan for Kevin (XS) to port, you could tell a noticable gain on just the one tank I ran. I had a 2253 and the weight difference was not noticable to me. I run a 20" .325 on it, only cause I got a good deal on the Stihl RS at an auction. After that I will likely try 18" 3/8 on it. Filter design is really nice.


----------



## MountainHigh (Apr 15, 2019)

nice to be starting to hear some feedback on this new saw.

I was up the hill yesterday cutting a windfall 3' across fir with my 562xp.

My 562xp was 12 lbs 8 oz dry, new out of the box in 2013. I too am wavering back and forth on this new MkII saw mainly because it's now 11 lbs 13 oz dry  too darn close in weight to my 562.

The argument for going for a version 1 550xp that has had many revisions makes some sense as it should be rock solid by now, might be the best way to go for anyone looking close at weight factor and willing to take the slight hit in performance. I'm also still toying with idea of buying a 261 c-m which are on sale around here right now.


----------



## newforest (Apr 18, 2019)

Was by my shop yesterday. They had just an XPG Mark II (heated handles, adds only 1 oz. weight) to pick up and play with. But I could feel the difference easily. Edit: by this I mean the Mk I / Mk II difference. 

The owner related that it is felt the Mark II has a higher center of gravity in the power head; less ‘bottom heavy’ than the first 550 design. This should improve the balance, he suggested. I have never not liked the balance on my Mark I, so... and a lot of balance feel flows from what bar you run, and even same length bars from diff. manufacturers can change that, though perhaps that is more true on saws bigger than the 50cc class.

I asked how long I could still buy a Mark I and he said I was the 2nd person to ask him that just yesterday. So he picked up his phone and called his rep, but an answer didn’t come back while I was there. He does have another shipment of 15 Mark I’s arriving soon, so they are still around. I think I will be OK to pick one up in late May when I go back to saw work.

The 550 Mark II XPG was at $685.

His 550 Mark I XP was at $540. I do not know the G not-G prices for the 2 saws.



I don’t have time to copy/paste the #s right now, but Husqy’s website has a spec for fuel consumption on the Mk I and the Mk II. Not a dramatic improvement, but some. The final user manual for the 346, copyright 2014, does not have a similar stat to compare.


----------



## MountainHigh (Apr 18, 2019)

newforest said:


> Was by my shop yesterday. They had just an XPG Mark II (heated handles, adds only 1 oz. weight) to pick up and play with. *But I could feel the difference easily*. Edit: by this I mean the Mk I / Mk II difference.



Are you referring to feeling the *difference in weight* or in a more general feel, or both?

and should we conclude your desire to now buy a version 1, that the difference in feeling/weight is causing you to prefer version 1?

thanks for your feedback.


----------



## full chizel (Apr 18, 2019)

I flipped one around yesterday and wasn’t really impressed. I like the feel of the 1st one and my 261 V2 much better. IMO Husky went backwards here. Just my unimportant opinion.


----------



## newforest (Apr 18, 2019)

I was just holding the power heads of a Mk I and a Mk II in my hands, without bars on them. No way to really get a feel for balance that way, wouldn't want to comment much on that. That's the way my shop displays all their saws, not much need to do it any other way for their customer base (who are just going to request their preferred bar at purchase anyway), but not how most shops do it.

I could feel the extra pound on the Mk II though.

Haven't picked up my friend's 261 yet to kind of finalize my next decision; am planting trees for the next 6 weeks anyway and will purchase then. But overall just leaning towards another Mk I as my 2016 version has been so solid. And that way I can keep it simple, because I can be stupid.


----------



## Duc Man (May 31, 2019)

Lil update. I’ve had the Mark II on the job several times now. We had a job we needed to drop 20 pine trees, all were at least 40’ tall. Was using it for limbing all day and towards the end of the day when the big saws start to feel heavy used the 550 for all duties and it was performing all tasks beautifully. The new x chain husky put out is pretty awesome too.


----------



## chipper1 (May 31, 2019)

newforest said:


> I was just holding the power heads of a Mk I and a Mk II in my hands, without bars on them. No way to really get a feel for balance that way, wouldn't want to comment much on that. That's the way my shop displays all their saws, not much need to do it any other way for their customer base (who are just going to request their preferred bar at purchase anyway), but not how most shops do it.
> 
> I could feel the extra pound on the Mk II though.
> 
> Haven't picked up my friend's 261 yet to kind of finalize my next decision; am planting trees for the next 6 weeks anyway and will purchase then. But overall just leaning towards another Mk I as my 2016 version has been so solid. And that way I can keep it simple, because I can be stupid.


Was that up to Ebles, I called them as soon as I seen one on their site, then they said they weren't in stock yet .
It is hard to get much of a feel for a saw just by picking it up even with a bar. When I picked up a 572G for the first time it resembled the 576 in weight which was disappointing, but as soon as I ran the saw and felt how flickable it was I knew which of those two I would rather be running(just reminded myself I need to list the 576 ).
Picking up the 550 ne (I'm sick of calling it the mark II ) I had the same feeling as with the 572 except it felt heavier than the 550 oe, I'm hoping that when it's fired up and running it will be the one I'd rather run. Being honest I don't think it will make me sell the 2016 oe I currently have, it's been a great saw. I should probably get the oe out when I'm ready to run the ne and see how they compare. I think it may get ran a little longer before I grab the 70cc saw which may be advantageous on some jobs. 
Here's my new to me 550 ne hopefully next week I'll get it out and run it a bit.


----------



## MountainHigh (Jun 28, 2019)

Was at my local saw shop this week handling various saws off the shelf.

I found the new 550xp mkII to be noticeably heavier than version 1. Felt solid and looks well built, but at just a few ounces shy of 12 lbs, for a 50cc saw it's far too close in weight to my [email protected] lbs. If they had been able to make this new version into 55cc and come in at this same near 12 lb weight, it would have made more sense to me.

I bought a 261 c-m / 16 inch bar for the lighter weight and more HP than the 550xp version 1.

Additionally the Stihl on sale, was $150 CDN less expensive than the new Husky - made it an easy decision!

-


----------



## chipper1 (Jun 28, 2019)

MountainHigh said:


> Was at my local saw shop this week handling various saws off the shelf.
> 
> I found the new 550xp mkII to be noticeably heavier than version 1. Felt solid and looks well built, but at just a few ounces shy of 12 lbs, for a 50cc saw it's far too close in weight to my [email protected] lbs. If they had been able to make this new version into 55cc and come in at this same near 12 lb weight, it would have made more sense to me.
> 
> ...


Congrats on the new saw .
Different strokes for different folks, its what keeps the manufactures on thier toes.
Hope you enjoy the 261, I like that the handle angle isnt straight like stihls have been in the past.


----------



## MountainHigh (Jun 28, 2019)

chipper1 said:


> Congrats on the new saw .
> Different strokes for different folks, its what keeps the manufactures on thier toes.
> Hope you enjoy the 261, I like that the handle angle isnt straight like stihls have been in the past.



Thanks ... ya the new 261 c-m feels pretty nice to me (felt real light with the 18" bar but I ordered a 16") and I too liked the new handle positioning and slimmer ergonomics of this newer 261 c-m version than the previous 261.

Cheers,


----------



## chipper1 (Jun 28, 2019)

MountainHigh said:


> Thanks ... ya the new 261 c-m feels pretty nice to me (real light with the 16" bar) and I too liked the new handle positioning and slimmer ergonomics of this newer 261 c-m version than the previous 261.
> 
> Cheers,


Welcome.
I hve the version 2 also, it has a mm and wears 16" picco, it does well. I still prefer my 550 oe over it though, it doesnt feel a bit heavier. The 550 ne is obviously heavier when just holding it, but we'll see how it feels running sometime soon.


----------



## MountainHigh (Jun 28, 2019)

chipper1 said:


> Welcome.
> I hve the version 2 also, it has a mm and wears 16" picco, it does well. I still prefer my 550 oe over it though, it doesnt feel a bit heavier. The 550 ne is obviously heavier when just holding it, but we'll see how it feels running sometime soon.



did the mm make much difference - the 261 c-m feels pretty strong as is for a 50cc saw. 
I'm going to be running .325 for the time being. How do you find the picco in dirty wood?


----------



## cary911 (Jun 28, 2019)

MountainHigh said:


> Agreed, for many of us, good dealer service is essential, mine offers both Husky and Stihl and I am long time 346xp user (and several saws before that) who started cutting larger wood again a few years back, and love my 562xp.
> 
> However, for anyone with some hours on their body clock and still likes to work out on the slopes (I wouldn't have worried about it as much 50 years ago), the lighter the better and the lighter 50cc and 70 cc combo now is: Stihl 261 c-m and 462 c-m
> 
> The 462 c-m's low weight is a game changer for the 70cc class and we'll see how the new 550xp Mk2 fares against the now lighter 261 c-m.




Just curious? For BC Fallers, is Stihl the predominate dealership in the community?


----------



## chipper1 (Jun 28, 2019)

MountainHigh said:


> did the mm make much difference - the 261 c-m feels pretty strong as is for a 50cc saw.
> I'm going to be running .325 for the time being. How do you find the picco in dirty wood?


I never ran this saw without it, but I'm sure it helps. I had another version 2 back when they first came out that was stock and was disappointed, not that it didn't have good power, but because I believed all the hype thinking it would be far ahead of the 550 oe . That saw was broke in and ran well, but I let it go pretty quick as I was really hoping for more, unfortunately it was just another modern day 50cc saw. I'm not expecting the 550 ne to beat an oe 550 by leaps and bounds, but I still want to try it for myself and not just listen to others talk about it. As ive said before if it performs and feels like a 254xp then I'm sure I will enjoy it even with the added weight.
Picco is okay in dirty wood, but I think 325 would hold up better. Theres no reason for most not to run 3/8 on a 550 or a 261 for that matter, guys have been running 3/8 on saws with the same hp for a long time and they do just fine. I like running picco chain on jobs where the cleanup is more of a concern as the small chips are easier to disperse with a backpack blower than larger chips from 3/8, but for most this isnt a big deal.


----------



## MountainHigh (Jun 29, 2019)

cary911 said:


> Just curious? For BC Fallers, is Stihl the predominate dealership in the community?



Most BC saw shops/dealers, all offer both Husky and Stihl, some also now offer Echo. Some places may sell more Husky and other locations may sell more Stihl.


----------



## Deleted member 117362 (Jun 29, 2019)

chipper1 said:


> Was that up to Ebles, I called them as soon as I seen one on their site, then they said they weren't in stock yet .
> It is hard to get much of a feel for a saw just by picking it up even with a bar. When I picked up a 572G for the first time it resembled the 576 in weight which was disappointing, but as soon as I ran the saw and felt how flickable it was I knew which of those two I would rather be running(just reminded myself I need to list the 576 ).
> Picking up the 550 ne (I'm sick of calling it the mark II ) I had the same feeling as with the 572 except it felt heavier than the 550 oe, I'm hoping that when it's fired up and running it will be the one I'd rather run. Being honest I don't think it will make me sell the 2016 oe I currently have, it's been a great saw. I should probably get the oe out when I'm ready to run the ne and see how they compare. I think it may get ran a little longer before I grab the 70cc saw which may be advantageous on some jobs.
> Here's my new to me 550 ne hopefully next week I'll get it out and run it a bit.
> View attachment 738908


Why is it missing parts and it's dirty? Sooo unlike you!


----------



## chipper1 (Jun 29, 2019)

Duce said:


> Why is it missing parts and it's dirty? Sooo unlike you!


What parts are missing . It's dirty because I haven't ran it yet, as soon as I get a B&C on it and put it in some wood I'll get it all cleaned off.
Haven't felt good for the last two weeks and I've had to use what strength I have for important things, unfortunately now I'm feeling a little rough again , and we didn't stay for the after party .
Last night was a big night for my daughter, I was ready to cut the cake...


----------



## Deleted member 117362 (Jun 30, 2019)

chipper1 said:


> What parts are missing . It's dirty because I haven't ran it yet, as soon as I get a B&C on it and put it in some wood I'll get it all cleaned off.
> Haven't felt good for the last two weeks and I've had to use what strength I have for important things, unfortunately now I'm feeling a little rough again , and we didn't stay for the after party .
> Last night was a big night for my daughter, I was ready to cut the cake...


I do not see a chain in that box or on saw.  Hope you are feeling well soon!


----------



## chipper1 (Jun 30, 2019)

Duce said:


> I do not see a chain in that box or on saw.  Hope you are feeling well soon!


Chains ain't parts, thems' consumables like fuel .
Pretty sure there's one in there, I think it's a 325, might set it up for 3/8 and make a nice square chain I just need to see what bars I have for it.


----------



## MountainHigh (Jun 30, 2019)

chipper1 said:


> What parts are missing . It's dirty because I haven't ran it yet, as soon as I get a B&C on it and put it in some wood I'll get it all cleaned off.
> Haven't felt good for the last two weeks and I've had to use what strength I have for important things, unfortunately now I'm feeling a little rough again , and we didn't stay for the after party .
> Last night was a big night for my daughter, I was ready to cut the cake...



ditto ... get well soon Chipper1 - looking forward to hearing how the new saw runs.


----------



## newforest (Jul 8, 2019)

I pulled the trigger today. I hope. Went with XPG - Mark One. Only IIs on the shelves now. My dealer picked up the phone and asked Charlotte for just one more; answer was “maybe.” 

I would have done this weeks and weeks ago if not for the joys of buying job materials for a gov’t contract.


----------



## Karel (Jul 8, 2019)

This thing is a rev monster. Especially compared to my older machines 
Pleasure to work with 
Fiersty little thing.


----------



## Karel (Jul 8, 2019)

MountainHigh said:


> Was at my local saw shop this week handling various saws off the shelf.
> 
> I found the new 550xp mkII to be noticeably heavier than version 1. Felt solid and looks well built, but at just a few ounces shy of 12 lbs, for a 50cc saw it's far too close in weight to my [email protected] lbs. If they had been able to make this new version into 55cc and come in at this same near 12 lb weight, it would have made more sense to me.
> 
> ...


You are seeing what I see. To close to my 562xp 
I believe this was created for the 572xp owner, not a 562xp 
For me,there is a gap in current Husky Pro lineup beneath 562
Stihl? Really?


----------



## cuinrearview (Jul 8, 2019)

I did not handle them, but physically side by side on the shelf the mkII and 562 look VERY similar in size. Wasn't "heavy" and "bulky" the complaint about the 5100s and 5105? I like those so maybe once I get one in wood I'll like it too. Tough to justify $200 more for the orange one though...


----------



## chipper1 (Jul 8, 2019)

cuinrearview said:


> I did not handle them, but physically side by side on the shelf the mkII and 562 look VERY similar in size. Wasn't "heavy" and "bulky" the complaint about the 5100s and 5105? I like those so maybe once I get one in wood I'll like it too. Tough to justify $200 more for the orange one though...


Better find a used one then .
When you swinging by with that weed whipper saw so we can compare a few.


----------



## cuinrearview (Jul 8, 2019)

chipper1 said:


> Better find a used one then .
> When you swinging by with that weed whipper saw so we can compare a few.


I need to bring a couple up.


----------



## MountainHigh (Jul 9, 2019)

Karel said:


> You are seeing what I see. To close to my 562xp
> I believe this was created for the 572xp owner, not a 562xp
> For me,there is a gap in current Husky Pro lineup beneath 562
> Stihl? Really?



Stihl 261 c-m . . . . yep! Doesn't feel quite as ergonomic as 550xp ver 1 in my hands, but has balls (and it's not broken in yet), is light, a little more torqy and am looking forward to not having to scrub and pick crap out of my husky clutch covers as much. The inside of those Husky covers are like a plastic maze of greezy gunk catchers.


----------



## HumBurner (Jul 12, 2019)

mbrick said:


> I don't know of any Husky, let alone an XP, that has a plastic clutch cover. They are aluminum.





You might not consider the 543xp to be a Husqy, but it has a plastic clutch cover.


----------



## Zero_sum (Jul 12, 2019)

The mark II is a definite improvement. I couldn't wait to try one as both the mark ones we have on our crews run like crap at the moment. Nothing worse than being up in a tree trying to let a top fly & the saw just bogs or worse quits. Hot starts are one or 2 pulls EVERY time with the mark II. They without a doubt made changes for the better with this saw.


----------



## ammoaddict (Jul 12, 2019)

Zero_sum said:


> The mark II is a definite improvement. I couldn't wait to try one as both the mark ones we have on our crews run like crap at the moment. Nothing worse than being up in a tree trying to let a top fly & the saw just bogs or worse quits. Hot starts are one or 2 pulls EVERY time with the mark II. They without a doubt made changes for the better with this saw.


Does it feel and handle as good as the original version? I finally got an original version this year. I haven't used it much but I really like it. No hot start issues as long as you apply the fast idle. It is very agile and cuts great. I'm very happy with it so far. 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Zero_sum (Jul 13, 2019)

ammoaddict said:


> Does it feel and handle as good as the original version? I finally got an original version this year. I haven't used it much but I really like it. No hot start issues as long as you apply the fast idle. It is very agile and cuts great. I'm very happy with it so far.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk



I think so & it seems to have a little more torque in the cut which is huge for me. We are running 3/8 18" on all of our 550s never ran the mark II with .325 on it. Any differences melt away when you don't have to pull it 8 - 10 times every time you start it hot just to have it fall on its face.


----------



## Zero_sum (Jul 13, 2019)

And for the record, I don't dislike the original at all.... when it runs right.


----------



## HumBurner (Jul 13, 2019)

So, there was some mention of parts not likely being interchangeable. What's the chance of taking an OE, putting a NE top end on and muffler to get the heat deflection/dissipation?


----------



## cuinrearview (Jul 13, 2019)

HumBurner said:


> So, there was some mention of parts not likely being interchangeable. What's the chance of taking an OE, putting a NE top end on and muffler to get the heat deflection/dissipation?


Looks like some doing just to interchange the muffler mounts alone, and I'm betting the cylinder differences are just as stark.


----------



## Brent Nowell (Jul 13, 2019)

I sure do like the new style air filter... I wonder if I take horns are swappable?


----------



## HumBurner (Jul 13, 2019)

cuinrearview said:


> Looks like some doing just to interchange the muffler mounts alone, and I'm betting the cylinder differences are just as stark.
> View attachment 746788
> View attachment 746789




Ugh, yea, the angle on those mounts don't look like they will match up. Anybody got any 70* angled bolts


----------



## Dylan Hazeltine (Oct 15, 2019)

Anyone try a cylinder swap yet? I have a 550xp mark 1 here in the shop that needs a new top end.


----------



## cuinrearview (Oct 15, 2019)

Dylan Hazeltine said:


> Anyone try a cylinder swap yet? I have a 550xp mark 1 here in the shop that needs a new top end.


Not an easy swap


----------



## Dylan Hazeltine (Oct 15, 2019)

I have to tear it down anyhow. They lost the end of a spark plug in the cylinder. Was just curious if the bolt pattern matched or if it all changed like the muffler did?


----------



## cuinrearview (Oct 15, 2019)

I have a good OEM P+C if you need one.


----------



## Dylan Hazeltine (Oct 15, 2019)

Husky Tech said it wouldn't work, but I'm skeptical. The IPL is no help, only lists the Mark 2... Hard to justify ordering one of each.


----------



## cuinrearview (Oct 15, 2019)

Just find some pics on-line of both under the hood. They're completely different.


----------



## dustinwilt68 (Oct 15, 2019)

I dnt believe nthe mufflers would work and possibly the half wrap handle mount either.


----------



## shortfuze82 (Oct 15, 2019)

Only thing I’ve found so far is the upper half wrap hand left mount is universal


----------



## Chris Ross (Oct 16, 2019)

The real experience can only be found when I or you handle it in real cutting tasks.


----------



## MaddBomber (Oct 17, 2019)

Chris Ross said:


> The real experience can only be found when I or you handle it in real cutting tasks.



+1

Cutting cookies with a stopwatch doesn't reflect real world use. IMO that's where the difference between the MS261 and 550xp really shrinks. While the MS261 is noticably stronger and lighter, the size is ridiculous for a 50cc. 
The opposite is true in the 70cc class. In the woods, the MS462 is definitely preferred over the 572xp with all the crews I know that run both. 
What is going on with Husqvarna? Stihl is definitely on top right now with lighter, faster, stronger saws across the board.


----------



## CR888 (Oct 17, 2019)

What's the opinion on the MK-II throttle response? I have a early 550 & its noticeable being that it spools up FAST! I hope the new model is similar, my MS261's are fairly sluggish spooling up in comparison.


----------



## r black (Oct 17, 2019)

mine has one tank used, and is awesome response seems instant, starts easy, good power , no complaints , talking with bob @spike60 almost zero problems or complaints , time will tell..


----------



## Brent Nowell (Oct 17, 2019)

Why couldn’t you swap the top end from a mark 2 to an original? Are the flange mounts different on the case? Stroke is the same?
If they are the same that’s a start, but you would probably need intake boot, muffler, and top cover. 
I know muffler mounts to case are in different positions but maybe they could be drilled?

I also am curious as to what carb the mk2 uses, is it an actual walbro this time or a zama? 

If anyone has a mk2 and wants to take the time to read the number on the side of the carb that would be awesome. If you can’t see it without removal an adjustable mirror may do the trick?


----------



## BlacknTan (Oct 17, 2019)

I just picked up a 550 Mark ll from Ashokan Turf & Timber about three weeks ago. Set up with an 18" Versa Cut lightweight bar and LPX chain. I've been absolutely stunned by it's performance! Acceleration is near instantaneous. Power for 50cc is superb. So far, I've used it for everything... not getting any younger, so the other saws are just for foolin' around at this point.

The 550 is all the saw I need... I couldn't be more pleased with it!


----------



## Deleted member 117362 (Oct 17, 2019)

MaddBomber said:


> +1
> 
> Cutting cookies with a stopwatch doesn't reflect real world use. IMO that's where the difference between the MS261 and 550xp really shrinks. While the MS261 is noticably stronger and lighter, the size is ridiculous for a 50cc.
> The opposite is true in the 70cc class. In the woods, the MS462 is definitely preferred over the 572xp with all the crews I know that run both.
> What is going on with Husqvarna? Stihl is definitely on top right now with lighter, faster, stronger saws across the board.


Each went different ways. Stihl used thinner lighter p/c. Lighter crank, more plastic to cut weight. Husqvarna went opposite way, heavier bearings and crank, increased torque over Stihl and can pull longer bars.


----------



## holeycow (Oct 17, 2019)

It's almost like the buggers traded playbooks..


----------



## Andyshine77 (Oct 17, 2019)

I think both Stihl and Husky got caught with their pants down, and didn't know how to actually desighn anything truly new. Husky tried to keep things light and compact, didn't work so well, + too much outsourcing of low-grade components and poor quality control. Changing too much all at once. Stihl tried to make make things like they always did, made some of their early Strato saws pigs, and with some models messy in design.. Both companies are/will find the middle ground. 

I can say my 572 is overbuilt, like they almost didn't care where the end weight wound up. The 462 I only had a chance to look over, but it's built light, and is fast. In the end which ever model runs will be what matters to the guys out in the woods.


----------



## ammoaddict (Oct 18, 2019)

Andyshine77 said:


> I think both Stihl and Husky got caught with their pants down, and didn't know how to actually desighn anything truly new. Husky tried to keep things light and compact, didn't work so well, + too much outsourcing of low-grade components and poor quality control. Changing too much all at once. Stihl tried to make make things like they always did, made some of their early Strato saws pigs, and with some models messy in design.. Both companies are/will find the middle ground.
> 
> I can say my 572 is overbuilt, like they almost didn't care where the end weight wound up. The 462 I only had a chance to look over, but it's built light, and is fast. In the end which ever model runs will be what matters to the guys out in the woods.


I think if both companies put their ideas together they could come up with a heck of a saw. But on the other hand you know how those Germans are, they think they are always right and just want to argue with everyone else.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Brent Nowell (Oct 18, 2019)

Same with the Swedes 

Anyone willing to check the carb version on their mark II or not??


----------

